# Neuheit 2009: ILLEX Ashura Shooting Star "Pink" - limitiert auf 80 Stück!!!



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo Anglerfreunde,

neben unserem Wochenangebot (*Shimano Cruxis 201* - _für 49,95 €_) haben wir außerdem viele Neuheiten 2009 von ILLEX geliefert bekommen, die wir Euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten wollen, u.a. folgende...

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ILLEX Ashura Grey 1+ 210 M Shooting Star "Pink" - limitiert auf 80 Stück !!![/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ILLEX Darts Hog 95 - verschiedene Farben[/FONT]*


Und vieles mehr... Besucht einfach unseren Online-Shop für weitere Informationen!

Petri Heil wünscht...

...Euer Team vom Angelcenter Kassel


----------

